# Smaug



## Diablo (Sep 18, 2012)

So putting all the Varnyard drama aside, I am making this thread dedicated to my SOON to be Tegu. Tomorrow I will be receiving my new tegu from Johnny at teguterra! I must say that he gave me great service and I am 110% satisfied with everything. I order a B&W tegu from him last week and I am already receiving it. I'm really excited, I almost forgot what the feeling was like. I went over my cage today to make sure everything was perfect, I think I need to add more substrate and maybe adjust the basking spot a little, but other than that it is ready! I will be taking pictures of Lil' Smaug tomorrow when I receive him. Also I'm not sure if anyone else named their little guy Smaug or not but I thought it was a fitting name for a lizard.


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 18, 2012)

congrats I hope it arrives healthy and happy!


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2012)

Sane here. You guys that ordered your b&w and reds from varnyard really deserve better. I hope everything works out for you and your new little one.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm really glad you are getting a baby soon...that's what I did.kind of cut my losses and moved on.I think the anxiety from waiting and not knowing was worse than the money ...and I love my baby niles  ( oh and smaug was one of my first thoughts for a name too...nice  )

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ntyvirus (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new tegu, they're great lizards.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome!! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 19, 2012)

Didja get him yet!? The suspense is killing me! XD


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: Smaug*



Logie_Bear said:


> Didja get him yet!? The suspense is killing me! XD


!!!!!!???????
:shy:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo (Sep 19, 2012)

He arrived earlier this morning, I took him out of the box and put him in his cage and he was very calm but probably just tired from the long journey! I let him be for a while and came back to see him sitting on his log and got one picture before he ran to his hide. Johnny also sent me a birth certificate for him, he was born on August 12th so he's just over a month old now.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 19, 2012)

Great looking tegu, I've dealt with Johnny a couple times in the past. He truly is a great guy.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so happy that you FINALLY got your baby tegu, Diablo! Maybe not where you thought you would, but I bet its nice to see that cage no longer empty, ya?


----------



## Diablo (Sep 19, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> I'm so happy that you FINALLY got your baby tegu, Diablo! Maybe not where you thought you would, but I bet its nice to see that cage no longer empty, ya?



Thanks! and it really is nice seeing a living thing in there running around. Now I have to remember everything I read and give my little guy a great place to live. Trying to remember all the taming techniques and such haha


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: RE: Smaug*



Diablo said:


> He arrived earlier this morning, I took him out of the box and put him in his cage and he was very calm but probably just tired from the long journey! I let him be for a while and came back to see him sitting on his log and got one picture before he ran to his hide. Johnny also sent me a birth certificate for him, he was born on August 12th so he's just over a month old now.



Yaaaaay! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm hoping he is just hiding because of the stress of the shipping, he hasn't come out since. Either that or he is hibernating which will be disappointing but who knows. I'm trying to take everything nice and slow for the little guy


----------



## Diablo (Sep 20, 2012)

Just fed smaug for the first time and actually thinking of renaming him if I can come up with a better name to fit his personality. I was worried that it might take a while to start bonding with him because at the very site of me he would run into his hides and get away from me as fast as possible. I made some turkey covered with raw egg yolk and brought it down to find him basking the very first time and I knew it was my chance. He tried to run from me and hid in a corner but I took some food with tongs and put it in his face and he started eating asap. I tried giving him some crickets but he wasn't interested at all with them. After he had had enough he laid under his basking bulb and I sat and watched him and tried to just be around and get him used to me being there. When I put my hand near him he just started walking away and went in his hide, so I think that may take some time to actually pick him up without freaking out. I wanna try and give him a bath tomorrow before work if I can. 


Here he is after eating


----------



## Odonata (Sep 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your new addition!

I am curious on your picture, it could be the lighting that is making it look weird, but what sort of substrate is that?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 21, 2012)

Very cute guy...:shy: one question about diet though...I was under the impression raw egg was a definite no for them because of bacteria etc.? Is that true or have others heard differently? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo (Sep 21, 2012)

Its top soil and play sand a mixture ive seen many people use on here. There were no safe alternatives i could find and he seems to love digging in it. And I searched it on the forums and many people said they fed raw eggs all the time. It is the egg white that is bad if given to much because of the avidin in it. However feeding raw egg yolk is fine from what ive read. Youre just not supposed to feed eggs all the time

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## meyfabi (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful Tegu Diablo!!!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: RE: Smaug*



Diablo said:


> Its top soil and play sand a mixture ive seen many people use on here. There were no safe alternatives i could find and he seems to love digging in it. And I searched it on the forums and many people said they fed raw eggs all the time. It is the egg white that is bad if given to much because of the avidin in it. However feeding raw egg yolk is fine from what ive read. Youre just not supposed to feed eggs all the time
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



Oh ok cool.and thanks for the raw egg info.so the yolk is better than the whole egg if you're going to do raw then. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: RE: Smaug*



BatGirl1 said:


> Diablo said:
> 
> 
> > Its top soil and play sand a mixture ive seen many people use on here. There were no safe alternatives i could find and he seems to love digging in it. And I searched it on the forums and many people said they fed raw eggs all the time. It is the egg white that is bad if given to much because of the avidin in it. However feeding raw egg yolk is fine from what ive read. Youre just not supposed to feed eggs all the time
> ...



Yeah basically I mean you can still heat it up like 1 minute in a pan and be safe if youd like but that kills some of the protein I thought. Also you can crush up the shell and put that in too for some extra calcium. Just leave the egg white out and your good.

Sent from my DROID RAZR



meyfabi said:


> Beautiful Tegu Diablo!!!



Thanks! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats on the Tegu!!! I decided to get mine from johnny as well and wish I went to him first. Yea mine would walk back to its hide anytime I went near cage the second day. It then just poke its head out of its hide and stare at me as I did my classwork and stuff lol by the end of the day he finally came out to bask while I was sitting there but still kept alert. Mine was born 8-6 from johnny so just before urs.


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 23, 2012)

[size=x-large]VERY NICE TEGU YOU GOT THERE! I LIKE HOW HE LOOKS A LOT! AND I AGREE WITH YOU ON CHANGING HIS NAME. NOT THAT YOU ASKED BUT I WASN'T FEELING "SMAUG" ANYWAYS. SORRY DIABLO... ON ANOTHER NOTE, HIS HEAD LOOKS REALLY CREAM COLOR FOR A BLACK AND WHITE. VERY NICE!!![/size]


----------



## Diablo (Sep 23, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> Congrats on the Tegu!!! I decided to get mine from johnny as well and wish I went to him first. Yea mine would walk back to its hide anytime I went near cage the second day. It then just poke its head out of its hide and stare at me as I did my classwork and stuff lol by the end of the day he finally came out to bask while I was sitting there but still kept alert. Mine was born 8-6 from johnny so just before urs.



Thanks! Haha and yeah I've been trying to get to pick him up but he just runs to a hide when I open the door now. I can sit by the cage and sort of be there and he won't go in a hide but if I open the door he bolts right to it. It sucks cause I don't like feeding him in the cage at all but I'm forced to. I use tongs so hopefully he isn't thinking my hands are food.



KABIKANO said:


> [size=x-large]VERY NICE TEGU YOU GOT THERE! I LIKE HOW HE LOOKS A LOT! AND I AGREE WITH YOU ON CHANGING HIS NAME. NOT THAT YOU ASKED BUT I WASN'T FEELING "SMAUG" ANYWAYS. SORRY DIABLO... ON ANOTHER NOTE, HIS HEAD LOOKS REALLY CREAM COLOR FOR A BLACK AND WHITE. VERY NICE!!![/size]



Haha I tried saying it a couple times and it just didn't sound right. I'm thinking about going with Yoshi. Not sure if anyone on here named theirs that though, I just like the name and character a lot lol. And he just started shedding today so I'm gonna try and get another picture of him. His colors stand out better now.


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 23, 2012)

Usually I just put the food in a bowl in the morning before work and come back its gone today though he was basking and I opened it up and held the bowl with superworms in it and he walked right up to me and ate them ) I know its not recommended to let them see u feed them but I always use a bowl so it recognizes the bowl and not my hand lol.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 23, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> Usually I just put the food in a bowl in the morning before work and come back its gone today though he was basking and I opened it up and held the bowl with superworms in it and he walked right up to me and ate them ) I know its not recommended to let them see u feed them but I always use a bowl so it recognizes the bowl and not my hand lol.



I haven't tried mealworms or dubias yet. He doesn't seem very interested in crickets but I need to change it up from turkey lol. I don't like the fact that I've fed him the same thing 3 days in a row.


Also does anyone know how to change the threads topic? I don't wanna make a new one since I changed his name haha.


----------

